# Help! Plumbing in new build



## paintpotmen (4 Sep 2007)

Hi thanks for veiwing,

We're building a bungalow in wexford and looking for some advice for the plumbing. The bungalow has 3400 sqft on the ground and 600 sqft upstairs. We have decided to go for underfloor downstairs and rads upstairs using an oil fired condensing boiler and solar panels. We're trying to do everthing on the cheap as our budget is minimal but the quotes we a getting are astronomical. We are planning to install as much of the system as possible ourselves can anyone reccomend a supplier for the solar system and the underfloor system?


----------



## Bob_tg (4 Sep 2007)

*Re: Help!! Plumbing in new build*

Are you going to the Self Build exhibition in Punchestown this weekend? Should be lots of suppliers there... 

[broken link removed] (& click on 'exhibitors')


----------



## Boyler (6 Sep 2007)

I recently bought a solar panel from Ecologics. They are very helpful and you can download installation instructions from their web-site. They are much cheaper than most solar companies out there. For underfloor heating I used QPL. They have a "Cosy Home" system. Send them your plans and they will do up a quotation. If you want to do it yourself, they will spec everything you need and when you order the materials it will come with the pipe layout and installation instructions.



Hope that helps.


----------



## Carpenter (6 Sep 2007)

You're building a 4000 sq. ft. house?  That's a big space to heat and I think you should at least be getting some advice from an experienced installer; in other words I think that this is one place you should not be skimping on as mistakes will be costly to rectify later....


----------



## paintpotmen (6 Sep 2007)

thanks for your help guys


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (14 Jun 2009)

Hi,
Can anyone look at the list below for plumbing for a new build and give a rough estimate on it,  I think the quotes we are getting are outrageous ;
Underfloor heating with the profile panel system
3 in roof solar panels supplied and fitted
300 litre solar stainless steel hot water cyclinder
Firebird condensing boiler installed
Radiators x qty 6
1500 litre oil tank
1000 litre cold storage water tank
4 1/2 bar pump to pressurise house
Copper fittings, lagging, waste and sewer pipe
Pumps and thermostats[ 11 ]
No bathroom ware supplied but fitted

The house is 3000 sq ft for the underfloor heating with 1000 downstairs in garage with two rooms for the rads.

I would appreciate some help here...

floman - Galway


----------



## allthedoyles (14 Jun 2009)

FLOMAN2008 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone look at the list below for plumbing for a new build and give a rough estimate on it, I think the quotes we are getting are outrageous ;
> Underfloor heating with the profile panel system


 
You have quotes for underfloor heating / solar , but have you allowed for your huge ESB bill afterwards .


----------



## Sconhome (14 Jun 2009)

Could bracket anywhere from 9-16K depending on the spec of your radiators, controls, copper v. plastic pipework etc.


----------



## DavyJones (14 Jun 2009)

allthedoyles said:


> You have quotes for underfloor heating / solar , but have you allowed for your huge ESB bill afterwards .



They are using an oil condensing boiler, where wiould the high power demand come from?



Sconhome said:


> Could bracket anywhere from 9-16K depending on the spec of your radiators, controls, copper v. plastic pipework etc.



I'd say a lot higher, Over 20k inc. It is hard though since the spec is very vague.


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (14 Jun 2009)

Are ye giving me a figure for labour or materials or both, we are quoted 32k + vat for everything, I think this is outrageous, any ideas?


----------



## DavyJones (14 Jun 2009)

FLOMAN2008 said:


> Are ye giving me a figure for labour or materials or both, we are quoted 32k + vat for everything, I think this is outrageous, any ideas?




Sames high alright. Where are you located? Is this the only price you have received?


----------



## FLOMAN2008 (14 Jun 2009)

In Galway, looking for a few more prices at the moment but we are on tight schedule to get the house finished. The plumber is well recommended and he is getting all his products from Unitherm... any thoughts on them


----------

